# اضحك مع اهم قوانين الطبيعة



## tonyturboman (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*اهم قوانين الطبيعة*

*أهم قوانين الطبيعة* ​





*قانون ال**طوابير*:​ 


إذا وقفت في طابور بطيء وقمت غيرته، طابورك اللي غيرته فجأةتلاقيه يمشي أسرع من اللي انت فيه​ 


*قانون التل**ي**فون *:​ 


عمرك ما تتصل برقم غلط ويطلع مشغول​ 


*قانون التصليح*:​ 


بعد ما إيدك تتزيت وتتوسخ من الشحم من الماكينة، مناخيرك تبدأ تاكلك​ 


*قانون المعدات *:​ 


إذا وقع من إيدك أي شي، تأكد انه بيفضل يتـدحرج إلى أن يوصل لألعن مكان ما تقدر تطلعه منه​ 



*قانون الأعذار* :​ 


إذا تأخرت عن الشغل وقلت لرئيسك أن كان الكاوتش مخروم، اليوماللي بعده يتخرم الكاوتش بجد ​ 


*قانون **حمام السباحة*:​ 


بعد وضع جسمك في الماء، يبدأ التلفون يرررررن وما يسكتش​ 
 *قانون السينما *:



اللي حاجزين كراسي في النص لازم يجوا آخر ناس ويدوسوا علىرجلك​ 


*قانون الالكترونيات *:​ 


إذا أخذت جهاز علشان تصلحه وعايز توريه انه ما بيشتغلش، وقتهايشتغل أحلى كلام​ 



*قانون القهوة *:​ 


أول مايجيلك فنجان القهوة سخن، يجي رئيسك ويعطيك شغلة ما تخلصإلا لما تبرد قهوتك​ 


*قانون المصادفات* :​ 


إذا كنت مع واحد أو واحدة وموش عاوز حد يشوفك معاهم، فجأة كلاللي تعرفهم يطلعوا من كل مكان​ 


*قانون الأقساط* :​ 


إذا عندك سيارة أو أي سلعة بالقسط،،،مجرد ما تخلص الأقساط تخرب​ 


*قانون الزواج* :​ 




بعد شهرين من زواجك ... يسألوك ها مافيش حاجة جاية في السكة ؟؟؟​ 



*قانون الم**رتب** :*​ 


*آخر الشهر لازم كل العزايم والهدايا والطلبات تزيد **؟؟ **حبكت*​ 


*قانون الطقس* :​ 


لازم بنهاية الأسبوع وانت متحمس بتطلع للحدائق أو تروح البحر​ 


مع الصبح يبقي الجو هوى وتراب وحر ورطوبه بمعنى ثاني الفصول الاربعه في يومواحد​ 


*و أخيرا قانون البحث *:​ 


إذا حبيت تدور على شي معين(موش حتلاقيه).... مع إنك كنت كل يوم*بتشوفه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*

_*قوانين واقعيه في حياتنا
شكرا ليك توني
وربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## نونوس14 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*

*ههههههههههههههه*
*حلووووين وبجد بيحصلوا*
*ميرسى يا تونى ع الموضوع*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*




> *قانون الطقس* :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
القانونين دول مجننى ههههههههه

شكرا تونى للموضوع الجميل​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*

ههههههههه

عندك حق

هههههههههه

شكرا جداا​


----------



## العراقيه (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*

*قوانين حلوه وطريفه*
*شكرا ليك*​


----------



## tonyturboman (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*



mikel coco قال:


> _*قوانين واقعيه في حياتنا​*_
> _*شكرا ليك توني*_
> 
> _*وربنا يباركك*_​


 واقعية جدا
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*



نونوس14 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *حلووووين وبجد بيحصلوا*
> *ميرسى يا تونى ع الموضوع*


 ميرسى على المرور


----------



## tonyturboman (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*



tasoni queena قال:


> القانونين دول مجننى ههههههههه​
> 
> شكرا تونى للموضوع الجميل​


 قانون البحث مجنن البشرية كلها


----------



## tonyturboman (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*



النهيسى قال:


> ههههههههه​
> 
> عندك حق​
> هههههههههه​
> ...


 شكرا لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*



العراقيه قال:


> *قوانين حلوه وطريفه*
> 
> 
> *شكرا ليك*​


 شكرا لمرورك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*

شكرا لك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*

*ههههههههه
بيحصل صح اللى بتقوله ده
ثانكس ياتونى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*

*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## tonyturboman (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*



saed_sad25 قال:


> شكرا لك


 شكرا لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*



coptic marmar قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *بيحصل صح اللى بتقوله ده*
> 
> *ثانكس ياتونى*​


 شكرا لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي ليك*​


 وميرسى لك للمرور


----------



## kalimooo (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*





​


----------



## انريكي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*

*و أخيرا قانون البحث *:



إذا حبيت تدور على شي معين(موش حتلاقيه).... مع إنك كنت كل يوم*بتشوفه

ديه ابتحصل اكتير معايا

هههههههههههه

شكرا على الموضوع

الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## tonyturboman (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*



كليمو قال:


>


 شكرا للمرور الرائع


----------



## tonyturboman (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: اهم قوانين الطبيعة*



انريكي قال:


> *و أخيرا قانون البحث *:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 بيحصل معانا كلنا
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

قانون الطوابير:

اذا وقفت في طابور بطئ وقمت غيرته فاطابورك اللي غيرته فجأه تلاقيه يمشي اسرع من اللي انت فيه.



قانون التليفون:

عمرك ما تتصل برقم غلط ويطلع مشغول.



قانون التصليح:

بعد ما ايدك تتزيت وتتوسخ من الشحم من الماكينة مناخيرك تبدأ تاكلك.



قانون المعدات:

اذا وقع من ايدك اي شئ تأكد انه بيفضل يتدحرج الي ان يوصل لالعن مكان ما تقدر تطلعه منه.



قانون الاعذار:

اذا تأخرت عن الشغل وقلت لرئيسك ان كان الكاوتش مخروم اليوم اللي بعده يتخرم الكاوتش بجد.



قانون حمام السباحة:

بعد وضع جسمك في الماء يبدأ التلفون يرررررررررررررن وما يسكتش.



قانون الالكترونيات:

اذا اخذت جهاز علشان تصلحه وعايز توريه انه ما بيشتغلش وقتها يشتغل احلي كلام.



قانون السينما:

اللي حاجزين كراسي في النص لازم يجوا اخر ناس ويدوسوا علي رجلك.



قانون القهوه:

اول ما يجيلك فنجان القهوة سخن يجي رئيسك ويعطيك شغلة ما تخلص منها الا لما تبرد قهوتك.



قانون المصادفات:

اذا كنت مع واحد او واحدة وموش عاوز حد يشوفك معاهم فجأة كل اللي تعرفهم يطلعوا من كل مكان.



قانون الاقساط:

اذا عندك سيارة او اي سلعة بالقسط مجرد ما تخلص الاقساط تخرب.



قانون المرتب:

اخر الشهر لازم كل العزايم والهدايا والطلبات تزيد.



قانون الطقس:

لازم بنهاية الاسبوع وانت متحمس تطلع للحدائق او تروح البحر تلاقي الصبح يبقي الجو هوا وتراب وحر ورطوبة بمعني ثاني الفصول الاربعة في يوم واحد.



واخيرا قانون البحث:

اذا حبيت تدور علي شئ معين (موش حتلاقية) مع انك كنت كل يوم بتشوفه.​


----------



## انريكي (19 فبراير 2011)

واخيرا قانون البحث:

اذا حبيت تدور علي شئ معين (موش حتلاقية) مع انك كنت كل يوم بتشوفه.

كل كلامك على عيني وراسي 

صح ميه على ميه يا روزي ههههههههههههههه

الرب يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2011)

يا نهااار كل ده بيحصل فعلا يا روزى

هههههههههههههه

شكرا كتير حبيبتى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2011)

ونسيتي قانون العض 
يعني يوم ما ربنا يكرمني واحب اعضط هتكون سناني وقعت ههههههههههههه
 ميرسي يا نصه 
قوانين جامده 
احلي تقيم يا جميل​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 فبراير 2011)

قوانين لذيذة


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> واخيرا قانون البحث:
> 
> اذا حبيت تدور علي شئ معين (موش حتلاقية) مع انك كنت كل يوم بتشوفه.
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه

نورت يا انريكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا نهااار كل ده بيحصل فعلا يا روزى
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا كتير حبيبتى




ههههههههههه

نورتي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ونسيتي قانون العض
> يعني يوم ما ربنا يكرمني واحب اعضط هتكون سناني وقعت ههههههههههههه
> ميرسي يا نصه
> قوانين جامده
> احلي تقيم يا جميل​




هههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا عياد

وميرسي للتقييم

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> قوانين لذيذة




ميرسي ليك

نورت


----------



## Thunder Coptic (19 فبراير 2011)

حلوين اوى الرب يعوضك​


----------



## twety (20 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه 
قوانين بامانه كلها بتحصل
اقول ايه بس
قوانين البحث ولا التليقون
ولا الاقساط ولا ايه
كلهم عسل بامانه ههههههههههههههه
احلى تقييم ياقمر
*


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

شايمس قال:


> حلوين اوى الرب يعوضك​


 

ربنا يخليك
مرورك اسعدني


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه *
> *قوانين بامانه كلها بتحصل*
> *اقول ايه بس*
> *قوانين البحث ولا التليقون*
> ...


 

هههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي

مرورك الغالي احلي تقييم ليا

نورتي


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

جامدين جدا يا روزى

شكرا ليكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

نورت يا باشا


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 فبراير 2011)

تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااماًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً هيدا يلي بيصير هههههههههه
الرب يباركك شكراً كتيييييييير


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## مريم12 (21 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
تصدقى صح
ميرررسى يا روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2011)

شكرا 
هههههههههه
روعه جدا جدا


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه
قوانين حقيقية فعلا
خصوصا بتاعت البحث
بتخنقنى اوى
ميرسى لك يا روزى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

نورتي يا حبي


----------



## tonyturboman (11 مارس 2011)

هذا الموضوع وضعته من قبل بتاريخ 8 سبتمبر 2010
تجديه فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149275
ارجو عدم تكرار الموضوعات


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

tonyturboman قال:


> هذا الموضوع وضعته من قبل بتاريخ 8 سبتمبر 2010
> تجديه فى هذا الرابط
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149275
> ارجو عدم تكرار الموضوعات


 

تم الدمج

واكيد حضرتك عارف ان لو في موضوع متكرر بيتم الدمج

والتكرر بيكون عن طريق الصدفة وليس التعمد من تكرار المواضيع

سلام ونعمة​


----------

